# Muddy Taste



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

What causes a muddy taste in certain Walleye fillets? Sometimes we have caught a few fish during an outing and some but not all will taste muddy. We always de-vein our fillets so I'm certain it's not that. Anyone? And NO, I'm not talking about huge female fish, these are average size from 15" to 19".


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I think the obvious response is lake type and diet. Fish from muddier, or lakes with certain prey in them can make for muddier-flavored fish.

Try soaking the fillets in water with a dash of lemon juice and salt for 12-24 hours before eating, that might help wtih the flavor.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Maybe you accidentily got some fish poop on them somehow J/K. I dont know. I have never had a muddy tasting walleye, even when they have been caught in muddy water.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahaha yep definitely some accidental poop!!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If you cook up some walleye caught from the north dam on the Red river in Fargo you can sample a muddy taste. By most standards it is pretty clean water. They were fun to catch.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Did the fish come from shallow warm water, 75-80 degree range. And if yes was it from the back of a muddy or clay bottom bay? If I get fish going on a shallow bite in warm water, I don't like to keep them because they don't taste as good as they normally should.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I was told they can get this way from diet as well. We fish many sloughs around here that the water seems pretty dirty etc. I was told they may get this way because of eating salamanders?? I have never personally tasted a muddy fish. A friend of mine always soaks his fillets in a bowl of milk in fridge for 24 hours before eating. He swears it takes out all fishy flavors.


----------



## Cross n Big Eyes (Feb 22, 2007)

Like the guy up top posted i always with every walleye i catch soak them in salt for aleast 12 hrs. Just about a teaspoon and that will draw out all the blood out of the fillets also. Learned this from my grandfather. I have eaten so muddy fish and know i don't taste mud in any of them anymore.


----------

